# Sowing That Wild Oat



## caltype (Oct 31, 2007)

I am engaged and we are eloping, next month. I love her to death and am thankful for her. I have never lived a wild life, by any means. I've only been with a few women and have always been involved in LTR's. Now that I'm engaged, I find myself wondering about what it's like to be wild one night. The problem is that I know someone who would love to be my "last fling" with NSA. It is so tempting, but I don't know that I could live with myself. The problem is also that I keep going back and forth on it. I hate that I'm thinking about it, at all. Then another part of me is like "well, I may never get another chance"
I know it's wrong, but it's floating out there whether I like it or not.

Any thoughts?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't do it.

You can take any long term relationship and have BETTER sex then any so called wild fling.

You will hurt the one that you love and break the trust you have. What if you get and give her a STD? 

draconis


----------



## caltype (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought about the STD thing, too. I know you're right. I just want to expel the idea from my head. 
When I think about NOT doing it, I feel better than I do when I have that moment of consideration. I was just hoping to hear what other guys do in this situation.

Thanks for the reply, Draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear from so many people that ruin their relationship over a one time thing and spend their life trying to fix the problem they created. Enjoy your marriage.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you sure you are not questioning whether or not you want to get married?? Are you having cold feet? Instead of the fling, take that energy and plan a special evening for you and yours  . It could be a night you never forget.


----------



## caltype (Oct 31, 2007)

That's a good point. I'm pretty confident with her, I guess I just am realizing 'oh wait, not ever going to be single' although being single wasn't all that great to begin with. 
A night out is a good idea. A weekend away is even better.


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like you have the right idea...get a little adventerous make it an exciting weekend!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

From experience I can tell you it is more exciting in a hotel room where you can just cut loose. Great idea kajira.

draconis


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

caltype said:


> Now that I'm engaged, I find myself wondering about what it's like to be wild one night. The problem is that I know someone who would love to be my "last fling" with NSA. It is so tempting, but I don't know that I could live with myself.
> Any thoughts?




Ask your self............... 

*Are you willing to damage the marriage your will have IF she was to ever find out? *

For take it from a woman...... sexual betrayal is the worst kind to a female - she will NEVER be able to fully trust you again IF she found out - not to mention what will happen to the love she once held so high for you.

* * * * * * * 

Try SEX on the BEACH w/ Fiance'................. it is WILD - when mixed with the thought of possibly being seen.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

D&W says it well but I'd say when. What if a friend finds out? He gets jealous or close to her. Or he dates a girl that becomes friends with her? You slip up, she meets the girl? The girl tells/calls etc. because she fell for you or feels betrayed? What if she cries date rape? Explain going to court for that. 

draconis


----------

